# Alternator problems



## NismoChick (May 27, 2003)

I have a 98 GXE and at 118k, my alternator bearings sound pretty noisy...my alternator still charges just fine, but it makes noise and I'd hate to have to pay the $250+ that O'Reilly's wants for a new one...

has anyone ever gone in and re-greased the alternator bearings?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

if its making that kind of noise, the bearings are already galled and bad... i just checked autozone and they even want 219 for theirs.... damn... i dont remember paying that much for mine... 165 or 209 for a 94... the difference is, mine is 80 amp, the 98 is 100 amp... up to you if you want to go with the cheaper one or not. still a good warranty.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2003)

Re-greasing worn bearings will accomplish nothing. Yes, you can replace the bearings... but at that mileage... you would want to replace the brushes as well.


----------



## NismoChick (May 27, 2003)

wouldn't simply having it rebuilt by a shop be as effective? I'm looking to reduce cost for the time being...I know I will eventually need to purchase a new alternator, but I'm moving in one month and I'm in a money crunch right now...


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

shop costs will probably be about the same after labor and parts... something to think about also is, how good is the warranty going to be? what happens when you move and now you have to replace something in the rebuilt alternator? a nationwide chain will replace it... will your shop do that?


----------

